# G30: Coding Anti-Glare High-Beam on Full Adaptive LEDs



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> I have a newer formula now. We can take another drive. The one I sent you was CAFD_0000222D_004_070_005.ncd. I am now on cafd_0000222d.caf.004_120_000.


I'll give it a shot, however, I feel that the headlight hardware is probably different as well. You probably recall people couldn't get NGHB on F10 LEDs working right either. My theory is that the individual LEDs for high-beam are Not independent and possibly hardwired, which results in slight glare/light leakage.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Motorboat411 said:


> I'll give it a shot, however, I feel that the headlight hardware is probably different as well. You probably recall people couldn't get NGHB on F10 LEDs working right either. My theory is that the individual LEDs for high-beam are Not independent and possibly hardwired, which results in slight glare/light leakage.


F010 is crippled by software.


----------



## djrobx (May 14, 2015)

Motorboat411 said:


> @eecsdude: Can you try driving in front of the car that you coded to see if you're actually being glared or Not - make sure to factor in auto-dimming rear/side view mirrors. I got coding files from Almaretto and tried out his patch, and while the headlights *seemed* to be executing the NGHB function correctly, there was still some light leakage and the guy in front told me that he was getting some glare - not full on high-beam glare though. So we switched cars and I noticed the same as well.


I tried this on my G02 with a similar result. It is doing a good job of turning off the individual beams off to not glare oncoming traffic, but it does not seem to be doing the "shadowbox" correctly to protect the car in front of me. When I drive up to a car I see the beams separate but I don't see the tunnel created.

I've driven an F26 with NGHB enabled, and when driving on a dark country road, there was a distinct "box" that followed the car in front of me. It kind of reminded me of the old school "black box" TV censoring that would follow a person around to hide the nudity.  Didn't see that effect here.

To get this far I modified my VO to remove 5AP and changed to ECE typecode, and used coding-verification with .NCD trace enabled to generate ECE .NCD for FLM (222d cafd file). I repeated the process for the US type. I then opened this resulting .NCDs in FDL Editor and saved as FWL so I could do a diff on the two .NCDs. For some reason the NCD/CAFD tool won't work on my 222D ncd file, I always get "One or more errors occurred", but comparing FWLs is easy enough.

I started with the ECE as base then modified all the entries containing LM4/LM04/LT04/SIDEMRKLGT back to US spec to get the sidemarker lights on. That part worked ok. And of course, KAFAS4, and the 4 BDC_BODY2 coded to US type, with 5AP removed.

I checked for ECE changes in BDC_BODY. An interesting observation is that VLD gets enabled in ECE, on my G02 there isn't an 8S4 VO code as before. C_AFS_ENA and LUT_FLC_FORWARDLIGHTING_Y only enable in ECE type. The C_HBA stuff seems the same between US/No 5AP and ECE though, so I don't think there are issues there. I'll try enabling VLD but I doubt it wlil affect the missing tunnel problem.

I hope we aren't missing hardware or are software crippled.


----------



## djrobx (May 14, 2015)

After much time studying the US vs ECE NCDs and a lot of trial and error, I have to assume my 2019 G02 is missing the microshutters needed to form the tunnel properly. The ISTA+ diagnostic looks very similar to the attached image.

Since I can't seem to get real NGHB, what I did was re-code the Blendfreis_nn_idx values to turn off the driver's side outer high beam when the tunnel is open, so the left HB turns off conpletely when there's another car in front or oncoming. And then I modified the passenger side to reduce the intensity. There is now very minimal leakage on the car ahead of me now and only on the passenger side. Still provides some nice additional illumination without glaring other drivers. Would be nice if I could find a way to nudge the passenger beam more to the right, but it's dim enough that it's not problematic. Best I can do unless we learn more secrets I guess. 

A friend has a 2018 G01 that we believe is working correctly but I haven't tried the ISTA+ diagnostic on it nor seen him drive on a dark enough road for me to tell with 100% certainty. Even with pretty much the same coding I get a different result. Damn you and your cost cutting, BMW.


----------



## Kar Don (Aug 4, 2004)

Almaretto said:


> Possible on G30 and G12.


How about G32?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Kar Don said:


> How about G32?


Probably, but do not know for sure.


----------



## marsb007 (Nov 22, 2012)

is it possible to code High Beam Assistant to go on automatically or do I have to press the button every time I want to use it on a G30?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

marsb007 said:


> is it possible to code High Beam Assistant to go on automatically or do I have to press the button every time I want to use it on a G30?


As far as I know, only possible to code auto-HBA on vehicle with FRM (eg, F010 or F025).


----------

